
White House Considers Restricting Chinese Researchers Over Espionage Fears - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/us/politics/trump-china-researchers-espionage.html
======
oceanghost
20 years too late.

------
iamshs
Professor mentioned in this article still has what seems like foreign educated
students working in his lab, so maybe he has put in additional measures
already?
[http://people.ee.duke.edu/~drsmith/people.htm](http://people.ee.duke.edu/~drsmith/people.htm)

------
magduf
Isn't this the strategy that helped China develop nuclear weapons?

~~~
eesmith
The Soviets explicitly helped the early Chinese nuclear weapons program.

There are reports, like the Cox Report, that China used espionage to help
improve their weapon and ballistic missile designs. Other discredit at least
some of the veracity of that report.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox_Report](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox_Report)
.

If there has been leak of nuclear secrets to China then Chinese espionage is
much better than Soviet espionage, where we were able to find several spies.

Wen Ho Lee received $1.6M because of misconduct and misrepresentations of the
US government when they accused him of nuclear espionage. So it isn't like the
US isn't trying.

------
sunstone
More blowback from Mr. Xi proclaiming himself President For Life.

